# Exporting Images from LR Mobile



## Colin PM (Apr 30, 2015)

Hi
I suspect this might be a limitation of Apples IOS but I wonder if anybody has a workaround for the following. Having edited some small (600KB) jpegs in LR Mob I would like to save these back to my iPad's camera roll or some other album so I can Airplay them via an Apple TV. The problem is that (the IOS?) will only let me share/save 4 at most at one go to the camera roll. If you select tick select more than this the option to save to camera roll is not there.

Cheers
Colin


----------



## johnbeardy (Apr 30, 2015)

What versions of the software are you using, Colin? I'm on iOS 8 and LrM 1.4 and was able to tap Share, swipe-select 10 pictures, and then send them to iCloud Photo Sharing - but Camera Roll is gone.

However, why do you need to leave LrM to use Airplay? I just do it directly in LrM.

John


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 30, 2015)

But answering the specific issue regarding saving to Camera Roll, I understand there's a 5 image limit, which is imposed due to memory limitations. But don't ask me what that means, I'm only passing on the info I received from another source.


----------



## Colin PM (Apr 30, 2015)

Thank you gentlemen for your replies. I have successfully uploaded images to iCloud Photo Sharing and shared the album with myself. This album I am able to full screen AirPlay. If I try to AirPlay from the LR Mobile screen it is of the mirroring variety and is constrained to the 4x3 iPad screen format. So a round the houses solution but the end result is what I needed, thanks.


----------

